# Reuben stunning white staffie lad, deaf but not profoundly deaf



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Reuben is a stunning, deaf, white neutered Staffie boy aged around 2 years old. Reuben was on the put to sleep list at the pound. We were able to give him a rescue space and *he is now in foster care in the London, EN5 area.
*









*Reuben is not profoundly deaf and he can hear certain noises*. He responds well to hand signals and the fact that he is hard of hearing doesn't hinder him or make him difficult to look after! He is like any other dog, the only difference would be that his new owner wouldn't be able to let him off lead in unenclosed areas, as there is always the possibility that he could run off and not hear his name being called.

Reuben is living with two Boston Terriers in his foster home, and he gets on very well with them, he sleeps close to them and plays with them nicely. He can be a little bit of an attention seeker, and will sometimes push the other dogs out of the way when he's having a fuss made of him, but this is nothing out of the ordinary with many dogs!










We are looking for a home with teen aged children, or no children, as he is a big, strong boy, and he is not keen on young children. Reuben isn't living with cats presently, and he does seem interested in them when out on walks, but this is often the case with dogs unless a cat lives in the home and the dog can get used to it. But a home without cats would be preferable.










Reuben is a really snuggly boy, who adores his cuddles. He is quick to learn, housetrained and travels well.

*If you are interested in this gorgeous dog, please email [email protected]

Please note: All potential homes are required to have a pre-homing check and post homechecks.*


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

This lovely dog is still looking for a home


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Reuben would love a home of his own, he is a really snuggly boy, who adores his cuddles. He is quick to learn, housetrained and travels well.

The Deaf Dog Network have kindly offered support for anyone who can foster Reuben, or offer him a forever home. The Deaf Dog Network would be glad to support any potential foster carer or forever home with training advice. (Its really not that hard at all.)

Our thanks to The Deaf Dog Network Home - The Deaf Dog Network

Please contact Cathy at Once Loved Dog Rescue for an adoption or fostering application form.

Email [email protected]


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Please can anyone help Reuben? This is very urgent now, as he has to be out of his foster home through no fault of his own.

We don't ask foster carers for any costs to be covered. We cover all costs, incl food, any vet treatment etc.

Please contact Cathy at Once Loved Dog Rescue for an adoption or fostering application form.

Email [email protected]
or telephone 07770 795334

Thank you
Cathy


----------

